# M2 trouble



## Genie1048 (Jun 29, 2008)

Okay, so I'm already a blindfold cuber, I use TuRBo edges and am learning TuRBo corners and am learning M2 for multi bld because I just mess up too much with TuRBo. I know my memo isn't faulty because I use the loci method to memorize cubes, and a friend has tested me and stuff.... anyway, the point is that I mess up too much in multi bld with TuRBo and so I'm learning M2 since it solves less pieces than TuRBo and that may solve my problem. So: I'm learning M2 and the algorithms I use to solve the middle slice edges are the ones on Erik's site and I ran into a problem.

What happens is sometimes I need to shoot FD>UF>DB or FD>DB>UF (By the way my buffer is FD). If you look at the algs on Erik's site, FD>UF and FD>DB are not obvious inverses, but if you do one alg and then the other,they both undo each other and so during a BLD solve, you'd end up skipping over 2 pieces and therefore ruining your cycle. I could use the algs on Stefan's page, but the point of methods like TuRBo and M2 is that there is no edge orientation and if I were to orient pieces that I've placed already, I might as well just keep using 3 cycle, which is not as fast as M2 or TuRBo, and the reason I stopped using 3 cycle in the first place is because M2 and TuRBo are faster. Orientation to pieces whilst using the M2 and TuRBo methods that were already in place to begin with is understandable, as there will always be a solve at some point with a flipped edge in place. Someone, please help me because for a month I've been trying to get a solution to this problem and have had no success at all. 

Again, the problem cycle(cycles, rather) is(are): 

FD>UF>DB and FD>DB>UF

With a buffer of FD


Thanks to all who help, and please, I want a solution in M2 alone, so I don't want someone to give a solution that's classified as TuRBo, 3 cycle, etc. Also, If this has already been addressed by someone else in another thread, could someone redirect me there? I can't find anything to help e with this. There are also a few more similar cycles like this, but I could probably derive a solution from the one to this.

Thank You For Helping

(Oh Yeah, and don't arrogantly tell me the answer to my problem and then call me a pathetic noob who just couldn't find the answer)


----------



## Genie1048 (Jun 29, 2008)

Edit to last post: "I use TuRBo edges and am learning TuRBo corners and am learning M2 for multi bld " should be "I use TuRBo for edges and am learning TuRBo corners *For when I blindfold solve just one cube* and am learning M2 for multi bld..."

I wish Firefox had grammar check


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2008)

It sounds like you may have missed the idea that since the centers move, pieces in UF and DB (and FU and BD) need to be solved to the opposite place if the centers are moved (every other time). So if you have to solve FD>UF>DB, you need to perform the algorithm for UF twice, instead of performing the algorithm for UF and then the algorithm for DB. Is that what you're doing wrong?


----------



## Genie1048 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sweet I just tried that and it worked! Thanks! Wow, you even replied like in less than 5 minutes of my post....


----------



## Genie1048 (Jun 29, 2008)

Edit: 6 minutes of post


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2008)

Glad I could help - good luck with M2!


----------



## Genie1048 (Jun 29, 2008)

Okay: so since my problem was fixed so quickly, I guess a better use of this forum would be that any other M2 troubles should be posted here or this thread should be deleted, which I don't know how to do if it can be done. 


(I feel stupid lol  I worked on my problem for a month and got nowhere and in appox. 5 minutes I got my problem solved by someone.)


----------



## joey (Jun 29, 2008)

You know you can actually edit posts, instead of making another post saying "edit".

Check stefan-pochmann.info for Stefan's guide, it's good too.


----------

